# 72lb 3 bar program idle?



## Jackson Diamond (Apr 30, 2002)

I have heard from several sources that the 72lb program from Jwt has idle problems. Is this true? I talked to Ben at JWT and he said they had it all worked out. Can someone clear this up for me. 
THank you.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Jackson Diamond said:


> *I have heard from several sources that the 72lb program from Jwt has idle problems. Is this true? I talked to Ben at JWT and he said they had it all worked out. Can someone clear this up for me.
> THank you. *


It idles pretty good. I have it and so do a few friends.

Mike


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Idles fine........*

Mine idles like a stock SE-R....... from what I understand we owe it all to Mike K for working with Clark to curing the idling issues.

Jon


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Can I just ask what the 72lb program is?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

cburwell said:


> *Can I just ask what the 72lb program is? *


Its for really big 72 lb/min injectors. Enough for 600 hp.

Mike


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Its for really big 72 lb/min injectors. Enough for 600 hp.
> 
> Mike *


72 lb? Holy begeezus!


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

cburwell said:


> *Holy begeezus! *


Hopefully that's what will be said when I drive it...if I ever finish mine.

Props to Mike and Clark.

laterz...Jody


----------

